# Slingshot taper



## ColinTheCatapulter (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi guys 
I’m new to this flat band “stuff” and was thinking of buying some gzk black 0.8 for shooting 9.5-11mm bbs can someone tell me what taper is better: 20-12 or 24-19 i’m using it for pigeons and pheasants 
thanks guys


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Experimenting is what's the most fun for me 🤩 
The 24 - 19 being larger, will last longer and be solid. Measure your fork tips and max your bandwidth out to fit them. The larger the taper, the faster the bands, but it gets to a point where they may not last. If you go with around a 4 to 3 ratio from front to back, you'll have plenty of speed and longer lasting bands.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Your draw length plays a big factor as well.

I've found that the longer your draw length is the thickness and the tapper of your bands does not have to be as big to accomplish the same thing as compared to a short draw length.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The .8 is very heavy and will require a smaller overall taper than you mentioned for 9.5 mm steel .


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I would say forget about 0.80 .its a really heavy draw 👎🎯 really hard to hold and just not needed really 👎🎯 .and as for tapers I only use the one 18-23 and I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless its snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 I use 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or 8.4mm leads and I hunt really well using these. If you've just started on the flats aswell you will definitely benefit from a easy draw and hold instead of pulling away at 0.80 + bands I always say accuracy kills 🎯👍👊👌


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! And a lot of nice dinners there too. 😀


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree .8 is very heavy, I use .6 simpleshot with a 30x15 taper. I will cut a 12mm slice in the 30mm end, and fold the big end in half. Now it will fit on any frame and is a great hunting setup.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> I agree .8 is very heavy, I use .6 simpleshot with a 30x15 taper. I will cut a 12mm slice in the 30mm end, and fold the big end in half. Now it will fit on any frame and is a great hunting setup.


Vince4242, I have perhaps stupid question.
If You fold 0,6 thick, 30 x 15 tapered bands, isn't that same as using 1,2 thick bands with 15 x 7,5mm taper ?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

To answer your specific question yes, I guess it would be like a very thin taper with a very thick latex. 
What I do is cut the end of the 30mm taper so I can fold it in half and clamp it to my slingshot. I only fold 12 mm at the end of the band. So the rest of the bands are flat.


----------

